# I have two Lan cards in my computer , I want to use 2nd lan card as router, Helpmeplz



## shafique (Mar 6, 2008)

My computer is a part of a network, it has DSL connection as well. My computer has 2 lan cards installed, i want to connect another computer with this network, but thourhg my computer, Like i want to use the 2nd lan card as a router, both computer has winxp, kindly help me out with this new task. :grin: 
Thanks 
Regards. 
*Alvi *


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


----------

